# Australia Blue Heeler cattle dog



## mellowyellow (Jan 2, 2021)

I love these dogs, we used to have them on the farm when I was a child but

If you don’t want to deal with

Vigorous exercise requirements

Destructiveness when bored or not exercised enough

Suspiciousness toward strangers

Aggression toward other animals

Strong-willed mind of his own, requiring a confident owner who can take charge

Chasing and nipping at things that move: children, joggers, other animals, bikes, cars

Potential for excessive barking, often in a high-pitched voice

Heavy shedding

An Australian Cattle Dog may not be right for you.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 2, 2021)

I have seen these dogs in action, and I was really impressed.
But I think that my wife and I are at that point in life where we will stick with our Bichons.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

Awww... I'm in love, and that little puppy with moms paw around him, so sweet!


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2021)

It's sad when people get the wrong breed of dog and then punish the poor thing for doing what comes naturally to them.

Some breeds are "ratters", bred to dig out vermin.  Poor dog just wants to rid your yard of moles but gets in trouble for digging up the lawn.  Dogs that are shepherd breeds just want to herd and protect but get yelled at for doing just that.   Hunting dogs gotta hunt, y'know, even if it's just the neighbor's cat...…  Guard-type dogs are going to be mouthy.  

Some dogs have to have a "job" or they're miserable.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Any herding dog nips at heels even the border collies which can become very aggressive.  Most people buy dogs which become yard dogs and never take the time or trouble to train them.  it’s not that people buy the wrong dog, it’s that people are stupid and lazy and fail to train their dog.

The puppy I just bought is a corgi-red heeler (Australian Cattle dog).  Couldn't find a blue mix.  Both breeds known for nipping at your heels but this can be trained out of them when they are pups.  Both breeds shed which is why they make dog brushes.  You can also take the pup to Petsmart where for 15 dollars you get a 15 minute brush out of your dog.

Today I went and paid for the first round of training for Bella.  Officially she starts group training at 10 weeks.  But training will start as soon as we bring her home.  We start train come, sit, fetch, walking on a leash, sit and wait to eat, wait at the door from the first day forward.

Public access will start right away.  A puppy must meet 40 people, at least, before they are 4 months old for proper socialization, be exposed to a variety of sounds, animals in a variety of places to become good citizens.  Dogs are fine, owners are not.

Plus we are going to try and litter box train her.  It will be a busy time for us both.  Anyone can train a dog.

I am not sure why you started what seems like a negative thread about a very trainable dog breed.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 2, 2021)

We had one when the boys were younger. Good little dog unless you rode by on a bike!


----------

